
The tech startup that made a $700 juicing machine has shut down - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/01/the-tech-start-up-that-made-a-700-juicing-machine-has-shut-down.html
======
downrightmike
This whole thing never looked like anything other than and experiment in what
yuppies will pay for.

